# faux painting technique



## Cole&Jacksdad (Jan 20, 2011)

I thought this looked great! I have been looking for a how to on rust faux.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

THat is an excellent how-to!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Pretty good.
The only thing I would add or change in the process is to thoroughly mix the paint you are going to put in the spray bottle, and run it through a very fine strainer BEFORE you put it into the spray bottle. That will save you from the clogging, and give you a more consistent paint job. This trick has been used by airbrush artists for decades.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That was a sweet-looking rust job. And using monster mud for texture was very nice to add a touch of actual corrosion. I'm gonna have to try this.

And thanks for showing Haunt Ventures! That's some real talent there.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks for posting this, great tutorial!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Great effect and excellent how-to! I definitely need to try this!


----------

